# starting/restarting a let's play and art stuff youtube channel



## h.g.pup (Jan 3, 2018)

so iv try a few times to do a few thing on youtube but iv always been really perfectionist with a lot of the video but im trying at it again, iv got a few let's play planned as well a few speedpaint after i figure out how to make speed up the video as well as a few how to make videos after i get a bit better at speaking into a mic (i can talk about shit with friend but on mic and record I tend to ramble.

any way here the first part to the current LP of star war jedi knight jedi academy





and here a old speed-paint i did 





also sometime i do vlogs on anime and movies





anyway hope if ya want you join me on my Quest to try and do the youtubes mostly for funnzys alongside my artwork aswell.


----------

